# Saturday in Flamingo



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Paul,

Welcome to our little "narrow" minded part of the intardnet.  ;D

Cheers

p.s. as a n00b your buying... so crown and coke please. Diet coke though... got to watch the figure..


----------



## conocean (Mar 28, 2008)

C'mon Jan! Be a man!! Rum-n-cokes are for sissys like me!!!  
I'll agree to buy you an imported scotch or whiskey....but ya have to drink it on the rocks. The whole bottle that is!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> C'mon Jan! Be a man!! Rum-n-cokes are for sissys like me!!!
> I'll agree to buy you an imported scotch or whiskey....but ya have to drink it on the rocks. The whole bottle that is!


bring it on... [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice first post, sorry to hear that you know Jan.
But I will have a dark rum on the rocks....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> sorry to hear that you know Jan.


Thanks Matt... I think my fishing card just filled up for the rest of the year... ;D :


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > sorry to hear that you know Jan.
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt... I think my fishing card just filled up for the rest of the year...  ;D :


It was more about the high dollar drinking then the fishing..


----------



## conocean (Mar 28, 2008)

I feel a buzz coming on......oh, it's 4 o'clock!! WTF am I still doing in my office?? Gotta go.....


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Welcome!!

Great post and pics. I'll take a Pyrat straight on the rocks.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

SANTA TERESA - 1796
DetailsDescription:
This rum of rums and Santa Teresa's flagship product is a careful blend of the finest rums matured over 15 years. 

Launched in 1996 to celebrate the 200th anniversary of Hacienda Santa Teresa, this rum represents a proud 200 year tradition.

This rum has been listed as the best aged (anejo) super premium rum two years running (2003 and 2004), and has won the Gold Medal of the Chicago Tasting Institute.

It is the only super-premium aged rum in the world which is aged by the traditional solera method.

With an amber colour and fruity aroma, its flavour is sweet and complex.

It is a rounded, balanced rum, firm bodied, delicate and elegant, which evokes the essence of the oak in which it was aged.



I'll have mine with 3 ice cubes...Thank you and welcome [smiley=pirate.gif]


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

> Welcome!!
> 
> Great post and pics. I'll take a Pyrat straight on the rocks.


I'll take a Pyrat, chilled bottle, thank you! Here's a short history of Pyrat rum, CJ kinda sounds like some one that might be a member of this forum ;D

CJ Planter, as a wily young English sailor, jumped ship on a remote Caribbean island somewhere in the late 1800s. He soon fell in love with a beautiful young island girl reported to be the illegitimate daughter of a prominent cane grower. Rumor holds that she was conceived one wild full moon carnival night from a rum impassioned affair. The grower became quite fond of CJ and treated him as a son. Through mysterious circumstances, the kindly old grower died one night in a fire at his plantation house. Unbeknownst to the community, the old planter having no immediate family, willed his holdings to CJ and his Caribbean wife. CJ's mother in law, rumored to dabble in magic and witchcraft, suggested to her daughter that the island needed a fine local rum. CJ and his wife built the first rum factory on the island. Their rum became highly prized throughout the Caribbean and Europe, often being hoarded and traded by famous pirates and merchant seamen. Many said that the rum held mystical powers. CJ, having traveled extensively before finding his home in the Caribbean, knew that rum had originated in the Orient. Subsequently, it was decided that they needed a mascot for their new rum. CJ being a poet and philosopher by nature, reasoned that their mascot should be HOTI (pronounced Ho-Tie), the famous Zen patron saint and protector of little children, fortune tellers, and bartenders. Coincidentally this created the perfect irony, since many of their discerning customers were the worldly and infamous pirates and rogues of the day.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, talk about knowing your liquer.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Pussers Pain Killer #4 Please... ;D

Rum and the sea are inseparable, and no rum is more akin to the sea and the sailor than Pusser's Rum–the Original Navy Rum. For more than 300 years, from the earliest days of wooden ships and iron men, sailors of Great Britain's Royal Navy were issued a daily ration–or "tot"–of rum by the ship's "Purser" (corrupted by the sailors to Pusser's). Prior to 1740, the men's daily tot of Pusser's Rum was a pint a day, which they drank neat, that is without water! Before battle, they were issued a double 'tot', and always after victory for a job well done! From 1655 to the 19th century, Pusser's Rum was one of the few daily comforts afforded those early seamen of Britain's Navy as they fought around the globe to keep the Empire intact and its sea lanes open. It was not until July 31st, 1970 that the Admiralty Board abolished the daily issue of Pusser's Rum. "Times had changed", they said as they concluded that "in a highly sophisticated navy no risk for margin or error which might be attributable to rum could be allowed". And so it was that the daily issue of Pusser's Rum, which had stood the test of time as the Navy's longest serving tradition for over 300 years, was cast aside like a piece of flotsam and jetsam where it lay quietly until 1979.

In 1979, Charles Tobias–entrepreneur, global sailor, raconteur–sought to resurrect the Pusser's Rum tradition. He obtained the rights and all the blending information from the Admiralty, and formed Pusser's Ltd. on Tortola in the British Virgin Islands and began bottling and selling this storied spirit in 1980 to the public for the first time. (Prior to then, it was restricted to the Royal Navy). British Navy Pusser's Rum is the same Admiralty blend of five West Indian rums as issued on board British warships, and it is with the Admiralty's blessing and approval that Pusser's is now available to the consumer.

The Royal Navy Sailor's Fund, a naval charity more commonly called the "Tot Fund" receives a substantial donation from the sale of each bottle of British Navy Pusser's Rum. Aside from the fund's original bequest, the Pusser's contribution has become the fund's largest source of income.

Today's Pusser's Rum, known as "the single malt of rum" is still produced in exact accordance with the Admiralty's specifications for rum. Unlike most rums, Pusser's uses no flavoring agents. It is 100% natural. In 2001, Pusser's was awarded the "Gold Medal - World's Premier Dark Rum" at the International Wine & Spirits Festival. In 2003, Pusser's Rum won a "Double Gold Medal" at the San Francisco World Spirits Competition and a Gold Medal at the same festival in 2005.

Charles Tobias continues today as CEO of Pusser's and its legendary rum, which is said by experts and epicureans alike to be rich and full-bodied, with an unsurpassed smoothness due to its natural ingredients. Pusser's costs a little more because it is more expensive to produce. It is predominantly a "pot-stilled" rum. The distillation process is similar to that used for single malt scotches, which produces greatly enhanced flavor. Served neat or on the rocks, or mixed in a famous Caribbean inspired recipe–such as the Pusser's Painkiller®—you will enjoy the full and natural flavor of Pusser's Rum - and will really discern the big difference between Pusser's and all other rums!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Me thirsty


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.rumshop.net/


----------

